# Cades Cove SMNP Tennessee * 8 photos *



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 21, 2008)

I got out early today, took some shots of some brave deer......even got a couple sparring.  It was early, and the sun was still pretty low so I had lots of shade and shaddows to contend with....please leave me your C & C....

1.






2.





3.





4. 





5.  too bad for the SUV's in the background....





6.





7.  and a couple of Tennessee winter landscapes....





8.






Thanks for looking, and please be sure to thumbs up or thumbs down, I'm just getting started so I'm looking for feedback, and my feelings won't be hurt if you don't like anything, I'm only looking to get better......


----------



## JDS (Jan 21, 2008)

I REALLY like #4.  In #3, it looks like your focus is on the deer in the back.

I like #7 as well - do you have a polarizer filter?  I'd like to see a deeper blue sky in that one.


I live in Morgan County, TN - about a 2 hour drive from Cade's Cove.  It's nice there year-round, huh?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 21, 2008)

JDS said:


> I REALLY like #4. In #3, it looks like your focus is on the deer in the back.
> 
> I like #7 as well - do you have a polarizer filter? I'd like to see a deeper blue sky in that one.
> 
> ...


 
Don't have any filters yet, or even an SLR camera.  I'm just getting started with a prosumer so I can get a grasp of the manual controls ( Kodak ZD710 ).  I have my heart set on a D80.

And yes, Cades Cove is great, all year too.

Thanks for the feedback.....


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2008)

You could get this close to the deer?? Wow, how so? Why did they not run away from you? Ours here would ... 

I do like the fourth and last photo best of the series, the close-up is nicely sharp ... and the sky is amazingly blue in the last. That is what a normal Tennessee winter looks like?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, and by the way ... I can hardly look at your threads since your avatar actively drives me away from them (I don't deal well with flashing lights, see).


----------



## JDS (Jan 21, 2008)

My sister has that camera - it surprised me how nice the photos are that come out of it.

As for a polarizer filter...A trick some use is to hold a pair of polarized sunglasses in front of the lens.  I haven't tried it myself, but from what I've heard, it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## JDS (Jan 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> You could get this close to the deer?? Wow, how so? Why did they not run away from you? Ours here would ...



At Cade's Cove you can almost pet them, they are that tame.  During the fall, especially, there are easily 500 vehicles a day that go through there (possibly up to 1,000 even).  There is no hunting allowed in the cove, so the deer have become accustomed to all the traffic and the people that come around.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> You could get this close to the deer?? Wow, how so? Why did they not run away from you? Ours here would ...
> 
> I do like the fourth and last photo best of the series, the close-up is nicely sharp ... and the sky is amazingly blue in the last. That is what a normal Tennessee winter looks like?


 

These are not deer that face any kind of hunting pressure. They see tourists all day long everyday. It was still rare to get this close to the bucks though. However, these bucks were still in rut, especially 5 and 6. They were also feeding for better than two and a half hours, not very normal. Not sure what the deal was, but the bucks were in rare form today.  BTW....not much snow in Tennessee either.....

PS, I like your input....if the avatar bothers you that bad I'll change it.....


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 21, 2008)

#4 is fabulous!  Love the detail in the face and antlers.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jan 21, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> #4 is fabulous!  Love the detail in the face and antlers.



x2! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice series. Cades Cove has got to be as close to heaven on earth as anywhere in the world. Nice work.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks....keep commenting, and don't be afraid to tell me what you don't like either.....I want to learn from my mistakes.....


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 24, 2008)

bump


----------

